# !! Disgusted and upset !! Sick Bearded Dragon *pics*



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Right i feel i have to do something and as this forum is so popular i thought you would be interested (or disgusted) in what i have to tell you.

I recently purchased a bearded dragon female from "CANT NAME THEM", this beardy was of unknown age and was a pair, i was called up by the owner as the male she had been taken away from had not been eatin, so as i couldnt affor another male (nor did i have a place for him to go) i said i would swap her for the other female they had as i have something calle compassion and a heart so i dint want the male to suffer!! anyway they seemed very happy and offered to bring the new dragon over. once they left i went up to check on the dragon in its new viv, i know she is 18 month's ish old but that about it, as i had a blind trust that as i was doing them a favour by returning a female to her partner, they would do me a kind and give me a healthy female WRONG WRONG WRONG :censor::censor::censor::bash: she is hidiously under weight i mean she needs to be double what she is, and on further inspection she was eatin very slowly and seemed to puff air into her beard and then rasply blow out air, (SHE COULDNT BREATHE PROPERLY) she has a respitory illness!! so next mornin (meaning today) i get an emergency appointment to the vets, they dont think shell make it and offered to put her down, but i want to try and give this girl a chance of a happy life, so she has had an injection of baytril and has some more ant biotics that i have to give her over the next week, and i also have to try and make her eat i have a big selection of stuff, large crix, large locust and butter/wax/morio worms and greens so hopefully i can get her to a nice weight and get rid of her infection!!

now i have contacted the shop they have offered to take her back and give me the money i paid for her (£50) but i have already spent that on vets bills to try and help her and as i actually give a s:censor:t about my reps, i wouldn't want to send her back to a place that lets there beardies get into these conditions and then happily sells them on with a smile on there face and cash in the pocket, its made me sick to my stomach and i cant believe there allowed to sell and keep these beautiful creatures the way they do!!

right here are some pics of my little * miracle* i really hope she makes it!!


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

The world is full of people who make you wish the world would explode, alone with them.

Im angry and upset just looking at this so I cant imagine how u are feeling.
You need to get these guys reported. I go with the local newspaper as the RSPCA usually does f**k all. Once others see those photos, they will know to avoid that shop.

I hope she makes it
xx


----------



## GallimoreNUFC (Mar 18, 2010)

thats sickening, the poor thing is the same width as my 2 month old beardie, hope she's ok in a couple of months


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

no doubt this will be closed due to naming
but yep evil:censor::devil:


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

hey thanks guys i will keep you updated on how she is doing, she is worse in person, she brought my misses to tears just by looking at her!! people make me sick they really do!!


----------



## nicolacraig (Sep 3, 2009)

Poor girl hope she pulls through for you, appart from being thin she is a very preety looking beardie.
How can people do this sort of thing!!!!!:devil:
Best of luck my friend


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

I feel sorry for you and the beardie. I guess they dont care about this animal being in pain, its all £££. I guess they would rather sell something thats ill and unhealthy instead of spending some money caring for the poor thing.


----------



## claireevo (Nov 21, 2009)

the place should be shut down:devil: i hope she makes it:2thumb:


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

fuzzzzbuzzzz said:


> I feel sorry for you and the beardie. I guess they dont care about this animal being in pain, its all £££. I guess they would rather sell something thats ill and unhealthy instead of spending some money caring for the poor thing.


i know its awful, i think the majority of pet shops its all about the £££££££ most of the time its the private breeders with a passion for the reps that really look after and care for them, to them £££ comes after the health and wellbeing of the reps!! its just a shame this goes on and people can sleep at night after they do the things they do!!:devil:


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

nicolacraig said:


> Poor girl hope she pulls through for you, appart from being thin she is a very preety looking beardie.
> How can people do this sort of thing!!!!!:devil:
> Best of luck my friend


thank you, yes she is a very pretty dragon and i hope she gets better, id love to see her without the awful breathing and at the right weight!! fingers crossed


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww poor girl, so sad, hope you can help her pull through


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

xvickyx said:


> Awww poor girl, so sad, hope you can help her pull through


me too, i really dont wanna wake up to a dead beardy, she really deserves a nice life i just hope she pulls through so i cn give her one!!


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no doubt this will be closed due to naming
> but yep evil:censor::devil:


yer i didnt think about that in my rant, i was to angry but sorted now!! but it is a shame people should know where and who to avoid!! otherwise your funding it!! ill never understand this s:censor:ty world!!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Last I checked they were still working on getting their licence for keeping reptiles back... because it has only recently just been taken over from the old bloke, who had been seriously mistreating the animals. The woman and her kids have only just recently bought the shop and are getting it back on its feet.
They had 2 beardies in last time I went in but they weren't allowed to sell them because they hadn't got the licence back yet.
The beardie's in a deplorable state, though. Hope she improves!


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Last I checked they were still working on getting their licence for keeping reptiles back... because it has only recently just been taken over from the old bloke, who had been seriously mistreating the animals. The woman and her kids have only just recently bought the shop and are getting it back on its feet.
> They had 2 beardies in last time I went in but they weren't allowed to sell them because they hadn't got the licence back yet.
> The beardie's in a deplorable state, though. Hope she improves!


dont get me wrong they all seemed like really friendly people, but if i was a pet store i wouldnt sell a beardie in that state, i mean the least they could of done is pay the vet and travel bills, seeing as they would of had to anyway, well maybe not cause she has been poorly for a while and should of been taken when she first got ill!! whenever that was!!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Kingkillclone said:


> dont get me wrong they all seemed like really friendly people, but if i was a pet store i wouldnt sell a beardie in that state, i mean the least they could of done is pay the vet and travel bills, seeing as they would of had to anyway, well maybe not cause she has been poorly for a while and should of been taken when she first got ill!! whenever that was!!


Oh no I wasn't disputing your claim, I agree they shouldn't have sold the animal in that state; it's clear she's in a bad way. I'm just saying that it's possible that they were trying to get this girl back up to speed as they'd only just recently taken over the premises - when they took over an awful lot of the animals needed medical care. 
And yes, they should have given you some money towards vets and travel bills, I agree.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

That poor beardie 

I hope it pulls through.


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

Poor baby, hope she makes it. Well done for taking her in, at least she has found a good home now!


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

you can report this shop to rspca, and have them closed down for crulety to animals, and if you have pics of how thin she is and if you can get notifcation from the vets as proof of this respatory illness, then the shop stand more chances of being closed down.

i'm very saddend to hear this, and am appaled that they were alowed to sell them in that condition. 

Please give regular updates on how the little one is doing 

I hope she pulls through


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

beardie_2 said:


> you can report this shop to rspca, and have them closed down for crulety to animals, and if you have pics of how thin she is and if you can get notifcation from the vets as proof of this respatory illness, then the shop stand more chances of being closed down.
> 
> i'm very saddend to hear this, and am appaled that they were alowed to sell them in that condition.
> 
> ...


The RSPCA will do jack. Reporting to the local council will provide much better response, and they can actively move on a decision. The RSPCA are a CHARITY and have absolutely no legal standing whatsoever.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

beardie_2 said:


> you can report this shop to rspca, and have them closed down for crulety to animals,


the RSPCA are a charity and nothing more.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

How sad. Good on you for taking her to the vets and giving her a fighting chance :no1:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

It is sad she has my deepest sympathies.
Id like to state not all shops are bad.
We have a heavily gravid girl in ours, she cant be more that months old and looks in hell of a state. 
In fact much thinner than yours.

She was dumped on the shop with a full grown male and is now on her second clutch. 
It is heart breaking to see her in such a state, refusing to eat much at all but we stay hopeful. 
Hopefully once she lays this clutch she can get back to being a young beardie in no time, poor soul.
There are idiots out there but its not all shops, some do give a damn at the end of the day.


----------



## puddin (Sep 27, 2009)

That is shocking, I hope you do get her sorted at least stands a chance now. So sad people are just so crawl & heartless hearing stuff like this really upsets me.

NAME & SHAME THE :censor::censor: AS WELL AS REPORT THEM, DON'T PROTECT THE PIGS, GOD IF I COULD GET MY HANDS ON THEM................................................................


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> The RSPCA will do jack. Reporting to the local council will provide much better response, and they can actively move on a decision. The RSPCA are a CHARITY and have absolutely no legal standing whatsoever.


i have reported shops before, the rspca does more than u think. and yes they do have legal standing as they take a case on and in conjunction with the police they gather evidance to build a case and then take it to court and get the particular store closed down, i know this because i personally have done this plus i know police officers who have worked with rspca officers to do just this. 

THERE IS A LOT THE RSPCA CAN DO IF ANIMALS ARE BEING MISTREATED,


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

meko said:


> the rspca are a charity and nothing more.


do all u people know nothing, the rspca is a charity yes, but they take on animal cruelty cases and work along side the police to ensure that a conviction is given and justice is done, so until you all know the facts about thse things u cant say that. 

I know cos i have reported some pet shops to rspca and 6 months later the shops have been closed

plus i also know police officers who work with rspca officers to ensure that the above is done


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

beardie_2 said:


> do all u people know nothing, the rspca is a charity yes, but they take on animal cruelty cases and work along side the police to ensure that a conviction is given and justice is done, so until you all know the facts about thse things u cant say that.
> 
> I know cos i have reported some pet shops to rspca and 6 months later the shops have been closed
> 
> plus i also know police officers who work with rspca officers to ensure that the above is done


Yes, ALONGSIDE the police. Without the police they can do absolutely nothing. They can't make arrests, they can't charge people; it all has to be done by the police as they have absolutely no power or authority to do so.


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

actually yes they do, i have known of cases where the rspca have arrested people for animal cruelty so like i said check the facts before you quote. 

as they can and do have a lot more controll than u think they do,.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

beardie_2 said:


> actually yes they do, i have known of cases where the rspca have arrested people for animal cruelty so like i said check the facts before you quote.
> 
> as they can and do have a lot more controll than u think they do,.


They have no more power to arrest anyone (without there being a police officer) than you or I. 
And with regards to reptiles thay are particularly clueless.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

RSPCA inspectors respond to calls from the public to investigate alleged mistreatment of animals. These officers are normal civilians and have no special rights nor statutory powers. Like other civilians, they may not enter anyone's premises without permission; they do, however, benefit (unlike other citizens) from specialist training and equipment, and a regular interaction with local police forces, which enables them to seek assistance from the local police force, which may ask a magistrate for a search warrant, to enter private homes.
The RSPCA relies for statutory powers on excellent, professional working relations with the police and other statutory bodies who recognise the expertise and integrity of the RSPCA. The RSPCA brings prosecutions by bringing a private prosecution (a right available to any civilian) against those it believes, based on independent veterinary opinion, have caused neglect to an animal.
All prosecutions are brought via independent solicitors acting for the RSPCA. The RSPCA does not have its own 'payrolled' lawyers acting in court which assists with the separation of investigating officer and prosecuting officer.
RSPCA Inspectors do not receive training to impersonate police officers, they are legally obliged and do state to members of the public that they are not police officers. The RSPCA logo is clearly visible on uniform worn by RSPCA officers, all carry RSPCA ID cards and their vans are also clearly liveried with the RSPCA logo.
It is also of note that RSPCA personnel may issue individuals with cautions using the exact or very similar wording to that of arresting police officers, i.e. "You do not have to say anything, but anything you do say will be taken down...." etc. No statutory powers are required to issue a caution, indeed any person can do so under UK law and many non police organisations, statutory authorities and other agencies do regularly issue the caution. RSPCA officers are trained to state, following giving the caution, that the person is "not under arrest and can leave at anytime."


MissCat said:


> And with regards to reptiles thay are particularly clueless.


That they are, they are brainless and have no idea whatsoever.


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

I am well aware that their logo shows on their uniform badge and veichle, however i am also well aware that they have and do on a regular basis close petshops etc down for animal cruelty, 

and as for no knowladge of reptiles i find this very hard to believe as i was talking to a friend of mine the other day whom is an rspca officer and she has a very exstensive knowlage of reptiles and how they should be looked after and cared for, 

i am in no mood to get into an argument about this, 

i know that what i say is right, so lets just leave it at that.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey.

Im so sorry to hear about the mistreatment of this little lady. Kudos to you for taking her in and giving her a chance.

I cant even tell you how angry this makes me. You know what baffles me about these stories of neglect by reptile shops, obviously at some point these people had a love and passion for reptiles and yet it gets to the point where these animals are starving to death, you would think these people would have enough compassion for the animals to just call it a day and close shop.

Im not going into what action i would take next, but id make sure their buisness was shut by the end of the month, one way or another.

I really do hope she pulls through, keep us all updated with her progress and just remember that your the only person that has given her a chance, if she doesnt make it, you did everything you could have done and without you she would have been suffering for alot longer.

Good luck! 

Kate


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

beardie_2 said:


> i know that what i say is right, so lets just leave it at that.


You realise now you've said that, being so bigheaded and arrogant, people WILL argue. You would've been better just agreeing to disagree.
And the RSPCA AS AN ORGANISATION are not clued up about reptiles - obviously there are one or two who have knowledge and experience, but they are not trained as a whole to deal with reptiles.
And they can only close shops down with the assistance of a local authority. They cannot do it by themselves as they have no legal right to do so.


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Tiger Lily said:


> Hey.
> 
> Im so sorry to hear about the mistreatment of this little lady. Kudos to you for taking her in and giving her a chance.
> 
> ...


hey thanks for your concern, i think this whole thread is going a little off topic, at the moment i am to concerned with my little girl to worry about shutting things down etc, i have picture text and paper evidence of this whole event so later down the line i will think about making some form of complaint, but for now tbh i just want her to get better, i want to make sure she gets through this and gets back to full health!! thanks again everyone for all your concern, it shows there are still people out there that care not just about there own but the welfare of all reps!! :thumb:


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah just take one step at a time. She deserves your full attention as she obviously hasnt had that before. 

I really do hope she makes it, she is absolutely beautiful and it breaks my heart to think of her being allowed to get into that state. I always just think about that being my little man and i almost break into tears, so i can only imagine what you are going through.

The shop will get whats coming to them eventually, whether it be as a result of this incident, or unfortunately one that may occur in the future. Fingers crossed this isnt allowed to happen in the future. Everyone gets what they deserve in the end and i just hope this shop is put to a stop before any more damage can be done.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Kingkillclone said:


> hey thanks for your concern, i think this whole thread is going a little off topic, at the moment i am to concerned with my little girl to worry about shutting things down etc, i have picture text and paper evidence of this whole event so later down the line i will think about making some form of complaint, but for now tbh i just want her to get better, i want to make sure she gets through this and gets back to full health!!


Haha yeah, sorry dude, I'm just a little grumpy today and feeling particularly argumentative :blush: You're right; focus on the little lady getting to good health and THEN look at the establishment, if you want to pursue a case. But if you decide to, I'd go through the local council - they're the ones that offered the licences for the pet shop and they can take them away.
She's in good hands now :2thumb:


----------



## heather king (Sep 9, 2009)

poor little love... hope she gets better soon,
not all pet shops dont care, i know of one that is very good and the staff care very much about their reps,just some give the rest a bad name.
You have done a good thing by taken her on hope you will see it is worth it in the end when she is a eatting machine and got a big fat ( not to fat) belly...

Hxx


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> You realise now you've said that, being so bigheaded and arrogant, people WILL argue. You would've been better just agreeing to disagree.
> And the RSPCA AS AN ORGANISATION are not clued up about reptiles - obviously there are one or two who have knowledge and experience, but they are not trained as a whole to deal with reptiles.
> And they can only close shops down with the assistance of a local authority. They cannot do it by themselves as they have no legal right to do so.


what do u know about it, i happen to know that the rspca have done so, I AM WELL A **** WARE THAT THEY ARE AN ORGANISATION but they do have some power with out the authorities and now adays they are trained in all animals including reptiles, as i say my friend is an rspca officer and she said they have to be trained in it now as they are getting more and more reptile cases coming through, SO DONT TELL ME IM BEING BIGHEADED AND AROGANT, IM TELLING WHAT I KNOW IS FACT NOW FFS DROP IT I AM IN NO MOOD TO F*** ARGUE GOT THAT LOSER


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

beardie_2 said:


> what do u know about it, i happen to know that the rspca have done so, I AM WELL A **** WARE THAT THEY ARE AN ORGANISATION but they do have some power with out the authorities and now adays they are trained in all animals including reptiles, as i say my friend is an rspca officer and she said they have to be trained in it now as they are getting more and more reptile cases coming through, SO DONT TELL ME IM BEING BIGHEADED AND AROGANT, IM TELLING WHAT I KNOW IS FACT NOW FFS DROP IT I AM IN NO MOOD TO F*** ARGUE GOT THAT LOSER


 
Actually, iv been told by an number of RSPCA officers that "theres nothing we can do sorry"...


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

Your poor dragon hope she gets better think she could be a lovely looking dragon with all you love and care x


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

well i know for a fact there is so there now i will not say it again I AM NOT GOING TO GET INTO THIS AS I AM IN NO MOOD TO


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

beardie_2 said:


> well i know for a fact there is so there now i will not say it again I AM NOT GOING TO GET INTO THIS AS I AM IN NO MOOD TO


No offence but, you keep repeating that you are in no mood to argue and yet you are STILL arguing. Both of you have your own personal experiences regarding the RSPCA, accept that and move on already


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

beardie_2 said:


> well i know for a fact there is so there now i will not say it again I AM NOT GOING TO GET INTO THIS AS I AM IN NO MOOD TO


well dont then 

theres no need to argue your point anyways as what ophexis said was pretty accurate.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

beardie_2 said:


> well i know for a fact there is so there now i will not say it again I AM NOT GOING TO GET INTO THIS AS I AM IN NO MOOD TO


Regardless as to whether you in the mood or not, you have stated something that some people beg to differ. 
I deal with animal cruelty on a daily basis at times and have made over 15 calls/meetings with the RSPCA about reptiles alone before i gave up.

Yes alot of them have the best intentions including reptiles but the issue is the RSPCA it self is having a difficult time on deciding what to do with reptiles. 
Yes i will agree they are taking them into consideration more these days but not to the extent of the furries. Hopefully with due time, and the popularity of reptiles increasing the RSPCA will support them more. 

None the less they still have no rights on their own, but can get a warrant rather quickly these days which is a good thing.

Dont take this as an argument but a well thought answer to the discussion.
After all this is a forum and opinions are welcome be everyone not by a select few.

Now.. Peace out : victory:


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

i think arguements for and against the rscpa are of little use on this thread. 

hope she gets better. one thing you can be sure of, is if you do everything for her, she'll do everything she can to survive herself, they are hardly little creatures with alot more guts then you think!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well dont then
> 
> theres no need to argue your point anyways as what ophexis said was pretty accurate.


Glad somebody is understanding my rambling 

And 'loser' indeed! Wow, I'm touched. You feel the need to end with that and using capitals for every other word, when I am using proper English and undisputed fact in the discussion. 
Now, who has more ground?


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Now, who has more ground?


i would take a wild stab at you(and yes i mean that in the way you think i dont actually want to stab you)


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i would take a wild stab at you(and yes i mean that in the way you think i dont actually want to stab you)


It's because I play the cute card all the time :lol2: And if that doesn't work, get b!tchy!


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

mmcdermid said:


> i think arguements for and against the rscpa are of little use on this thread.
> 
> hope she gets better. one thing you can be sure of, is if you do everything for her, she'll do everything she can to survive herself, they are hardly little creatures with alot more guts then you think!


hey thanks, yer i really hope she makes it, she had her 2 doses of meds today, but hasnt eat anything :-( hopefully tommorow she will eat some food!! and i dont get it why people have to argue so much, any excuse on this forum and there at it thats for sure,

thanks again people i will update this thread daily so you cn all monitor her progress with me!! :2thumb:


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

beardie_2 said:


> well i know for a fact there is so there now i will not say it again I AM NOT GOING TO GET INTO THIS AS I AM IN NO MOOD TO


You. Beardie_2. Get over yourself.

When you pull your head out of your arse, you might be able to see the whole point of this thread - to see a sick beardie rescued.

I hope the poor little mite does well, and GOOD ON YOU Kingkillclone, for taking her in. :notworthy:


----------



## spiderman13 (Mar 27, 2010)

Kingkillclone said:


> i know its awful, i think the majority of pet shops its all about the £££££££ most of the time its the private breeders with a passion for the reps that really look after and care for them, to them £££ comes after the health and wellbeing of the reps!! its just a shame this goes on and people can sleep at night after they do the things they do!!:devil:


 I agree !

thats :censor: terrible if i seen any petshop animals in that health id kick the head outa them its disgusting what they do for the £££ what the hell is wrong with them !! whats so hard about keeping healthy animals???
you can afford pet shops and up keep so why not the health of them???:gasp:

OMG !! bloody asses!! sorry about your beardie m8 i have a big male and would hate for anyting like that to happen to mine !! shes a lovly wee lizard she just needs fattend a bit ...: victory:


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

How is the little lady doing today?


----------



## nicolacraig (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah Kingkillclone how is the little beardie today?


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Tiger Lily said:


> How is the little lady doing today?


right an update, well she has had here medicine this morning, and also to my suprise eat 3 large dusted locusts :no1: also her breathing is still dodgy but has got better!! 

lets hope she eats some more later on!! :2thumb:


----------



## nicolacraig (Sep 3, 2009)

Kingkillclone said:


> right an update, well she has had here medicine this morning, and also to my suprise eat 3 large dusted locusts :no1: also her breathing is still dodgy but has got better!!
> 
> lets hope she eats some more later on!! :2thumb:


Pleased to hear it my friend, well done her:no1:


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Kingkillclone said:


> right an update, well she has had here medicine this morning, and also to my suprise eat 3 large dusted locusts :no1: also her breathing is still dodgy but has got better!!
> 
> lets hope she eats some more later on!! :2thumb:


Good on you mate, I don't know if I could do something like you are.


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

nicolacraig said:


> I dont think theres any need for this! I'm sure kingkillclone started this thread to let us know about his poor little beardie not for people to insult eachother and argue!!


tbh most threads have people arguing on them, about the smallest things, i have just come to expect it on RFUK lol, but i appreciate the support and words of people on here, she hasnt eat any more yet but she has been guzzling down water like no tommorow, ive never seen a beardy drink so much, in all honesty if she keeps going the way she is i think she might well make it!! early days yet but i have higher hopes now!! :no1:


----------



## GodLikeDemon (Dec 4, 2006)

Indeed, much respect to KingKillClone for putting the health of the animal first. Hope she's on the road to recovery and gets better soon dude. Keep us updated. : victory:


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

*Update*

well not much to update on today, she seems to be pooing fine, her breathing is still hit and miss, she still cant stand her medicine though :lol2: she hasnt eaten anything as of yet today but its still early so a few more tries and hopefully she will eat something, i also gave her a shot of multi vits a calcium!! one day at a time!! :2thumb:


----------



## beardie1972 (Mar 14, 2010)

i dont care if i name names i bet it was a pets at home!!!!!!! . we went for a look round and was :censor: disgusted , i kicked up a fuss about 2 really ill beardies they were so thin they were bearly alive , they said they were aware of it and was going to treat them but they looked way passed treatable, another couple that were there heard me kicking up a fuss and said they had returned 1 of them a week earlier as it wouldnt eat or move so they should have had it looked at then not put it back in to resale , THEY SHOULD BE SHUT DOWN , not only that i am sick of these places employing folk who have no knowlege of reptiles as 1 day training is a joke , they but live food in that is way 2 big for the babys , we got pics on my daughters phone if i put them on you would be digusted as the ones you have seen are nothing compared to these they make me so angry :blowup:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

^^
dont ruin someones thread by sparking [email protected] arguments


----------



## beardie1972 (Mar 14, 2010)

*freedom of speech*

no ones sparking arguments its freedom of speech and if these animals were treated correctly therd be nothing to say and as long as i have an opinion ill say it. responsable keepers have no worries it big buisnesses that only care about profit and not the animals that should be ashamed


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ^^
> dont ruin someones thread by sparking [email protected] arguments


Amen to that!

OP: glad to hear the Beardie is doing much better. Keep it up!


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

i'm glad this beardie is looking like she is going to pull through, and i most certainly was not slating you for rescuing her my point was that reporting the shop u got her from to the rspca will result in something like i say i have a fair amount of knowlage and experience in this field



Kingkillclone said:


> tbh most threads have people arguing on them, about the smallest things, i have just come to expect it on RFUK lol, but i appreciate the support and words of people on here, she hasnt eat any more yet but she has been guzzling down water like no tommorow, ive never seen a beardy drink so much, in all honesty if she keeps going the way she is i think she might well make it!! early days yet but i have higher hopes now!! :no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

beardie_2 said:


> i'm glad this beardie is looking like she is going to pull through, and i most certainly was not slating you for rescuing her my point was that reporting the shop u got her from to the rspca will result in something like i say i have a fair amount of knowlage and experience in this field


except the rspca cant do anything


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

beardie_2 said:


> i'm glad this beardie is looking like she is going to pull through, and i most certainly was not slating you for rescuing her my point was that reporting the shop u got her from to the rspca will result in something like i say i have a fair amount of knowlage and experience in this field


 I agree, i hope she does well.
with regards to reporting them, give it a go at least.
Although my 'fair amount of knowledge' has proven that they are not always reliable. 
But i will stress its worth a try at the least : victory:


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

hear hear i agree, why should u keep ur opinions to urself if u feel something is wrong speak up that is what i do, if people dont like it well then tough :censor::censor::censor::censor: 



beardie1972 said:


> no ones sparking arguments its freedom of speech and if these animals were treated correctly therd be nothing to say and as long as i have an opinion ill say it. responsable keepers have no worries it big buisnesses that only care about profit and not the animals that should be ashamed


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

i admit that they are not always reliable but what company is ever always reliable, i was mearly trying to stress that certain people saying they were useless was not fair as they try their best



JustJordan said:


> I agree, i hope she does well.
> with regards to reporting them, give it a go at least.
> Although my 'fair amount of knowledge' has proven that they are not always reliable.
> But i will stress its worth a try at the least : victory:


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> except the rspca cant do anything


Thats correct, but if you inform Trading Standards. I beleive that if they find the animals are being mistreated that are able to close the shop instantly.


----------



## BeautifulNightmare (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow things got a little heated there....... I won't get involved with the RSPCA debate. :lol:

Anyway, me and Koko send big hugs and best wishes. I hope your girl gets better soon, she is a beauty.

Best wishes!!


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

good thing is, shes in the best place now. :2thumb:


----------



## auntiesocial84 (Oct 7, 2009)

hi, sorry to hear bout ur beardie. i bought a beardie from a petshop an he was very underweight. he was 4 1/2 months old wen i got him an he weighed 13.3g. now he weighs 26.3g. after a few trips to the vets an lots of tlc hes much better. good luck with ur beardie xx


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

BeautifulNightmare said:


> Wow things got a little heated there....... I won't get involved with the RSPCA debate. :lol:
> 
> Anyway, me and Koko send big hugs and best wishes. I hope your girl gets better soon, she is a beauty.
> 
> Best wishes!!


hey thanks alot!! :2thumb:


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

mandi1234 said:


> good thing is, shes in the best place now. :2thumb:


i hope so im trying my damn best to get her back on her feet, its really hard watchin her in pain!! but im wishing she pulls through!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

she got a name yet


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

ouch, she looks so thin the poor girl  fingers crossed you can pull her through


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> she got a name yet


yer shes called miracle :flrt:
hopefully she will be one


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Kingkillclone said:


> yer shes called miracle :flrt:
> hopefully she will be one


awwww nice

we all hope she makes it


----------



## nicolacraig (Sep 3, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> awwww nice
> 
> we all hope she makes it


 We second that


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Kingkillclone said:


> yer shes called miracle :flrt:
> hopefully she will be one


Thats lovely, and very appropriate.

Good choice!


----------



## Simone1989 (Jan 14, 2009)

Aww this thread has actually bought me to tears...I really hope she pulls through...:'( I HATE ANIMAL NEGLECTERS!!! Lets break into the shop steal all the animals and burn it to the ground!!!!! URGH!


----------



## Crimson_Lightning (Mar 29, 2010)

Agreed, Hope she pulls through for you. It's a great thing you're doing for her:2thumb:, giving her another and a better chance at life than her previous owners did!


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Crimson_Lightning said:


> Agreed, Hope she pulls through for you. It's a great thing you're doing for her:2thumb:, giving her another and a better chance at life than her previous owners did!


hey thanks alot, im just doing what im sure most of you would!! its there bed time now!! so lets see what shes like in the morning!! 

thanks everyone for your kind words!!

Peter


----------



## beardie_2 (Aug 7, 2009)

FOR ONCE AND FOR ALL I AM NOT GOING TO REPEAT MYSELF A SECOND TIME

YES THEY :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:CAN I HAVE BEEN THERE AND DONE IT

SO PLEASE I AM NOT IN THE MOOD TO BE MESSED WITH DONT START WITH ME TODAY COS I WILL FINISH IT



Ninjaaa23 said:


> except the rspca cant do anything


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

beardie_2 said:


> FOR ONCE AND FOR ALL I AM NOT GOING TO REPEAT MYSELF A SECOND TIME
> 
> YES THEY :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:CAN I HAVE BEEN THERE AND DONE IT
> 
> SO PLEASE I AM NOT IN THE MOOD TO BE MESSED WITH DONT START WITH ME TODAY COS I WILL FINISH IT


You've repeated yourself numerous times and each time you have been told you are incorrect. Now please leave this alone and focus on the beardie at hand that is getting back into good health.

EDIT: And just to add, you can make your point in a much less offensive, confrontational manner without all the capitals. You will not be taken seriously if it just appears like you are kicking your toys out of your crib in a tantrum. Make your point in a calm, comprehensible manner and we may consider this in a discussion.


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> You're repeated yourself numerous times and each time you have been told you are incorrect. Now please leave this alone and focus on the beardie at hand that is getting back into good health.
> 
> EDIT: And just to add, you can make your point in a much less offensive, confrontational manner without all the capitals. You will not be taken seriously if it just appears like you are kicking your toys out of your crib in a tantrum. Make your point in a calm, comprehensible manner and we may consider this in a discussion.


:notworthy::notworthy::no1::notworthy::notworthy:

Well said, I second this :]


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Froglodite said:


> :notworthy::notworthy::no1::notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> Well said, I second this :]


i thirdsys this


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

thats awful! hope she pulls through! wish you all the luck in the world!


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

:no1: I agree. It's the council who have the power...


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

simooshy said:


> :no1: I agree. It's the council who have the power...


well its really me the council is just a front


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well its really me the council is just a front


Back to your cage, you! :whip: :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Back to your cage, you! :whip: :lol2:


but night time is when i get to stretch my legs


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> but night time is when i get to stretch my legs


...LOL I'm too tired to make a witty comeback to that... stretch away behind my slumbering back, but don't make too much fuss or I will start arguments tomorrow in my grumpiness


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> but night time is when i get to stretch my legs


...all eight of them?


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> ...LOL I'm too tired to make a witty comeback to that... stretch away behind my slumbering back, but don't make too much fuss or I will start arguments tomorrow in my grumpiness



what the F:censor: :whistling2: lol


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Post tomorrow morning to let us know how he/she is, okay?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Kingkillclone said:


> what the F:censor: :whistling2: lol


Lol why is it people have to assume the worst when I say things? Seriously it's like I have to work extra hard to not sound like I carry the plague or something :lol2: ... This is way over my head now. Early work tomorrow makes for brain dead Sophie now... understandable sentences are thrown to the wind now!


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> ...LOL I'm too tired to make a witty comeback to that... stretch away behind my slumbering back, but don't make too much fuss or I will start arguments tomorrow in my grumpiness


wouldnt want to get on your badside unless i want my face to ressemble an ashtray 


simooshy said:


> ...all eight of them?


you know me all to well


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Lol why is it people have to assume the worst when I say things? Seriously it's like I have to work extra hard to not sound like I carry the plague or something :lol2: ... This is way over my head now. Early work tomorrow makes for brain dead Sophie now... understandable sentences are thrown to the wind now!


she has the plague everyone run 
argggggghhhhh


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

simooshy said:


> Post tomorrow morning to let us know how he/she is, okay?


heyhey yer im off to bed now, but will update you all tomorrow, i think alot of people are tired a talking sh:censor:e on this thread, but it has amused me!! :lol2: oh yer feel free to add me to your friends!! :2thumb: peace out!!


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

I don't post on here often but felt I had to today...
I have been reading this long post...eagerly reading about your poor Baby. I do hope that she is going to be ok. :flrt:
At least you have her and can provide all the special care and love she needs. I would hate to think how she would be feeling if she was back there! :bash: 
It makes me sick that places like that can and DO get away with poor care, and show absolute disregard to the animals/reps etc that are in their care. 

I wish you the best of luck and sending Miracle loads of hugs.....she's such a beautiful beardie.

Jingle Bells...

PS Has she eaten Breakfast?


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't post on here often but felt I had to today...
> I have been reading this long post...eagerly reading about your poor Baby. I do hope that she is going to be ok. :flrt:
> ...


hey thanks for your concern, and no im afraid not she doest seem interested in food at all!! she is up and down all the time!! but i keep trying!!


----------



## dmiles310 (May 1, 2009)

hope she starts eating soon


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Shame your thread got so sidetracked by certain inconsiderate people, sorry to hear about your beardie too.
Some places should just be burned to the ground with the animals out and the employees in :whip:

Keep up the updates and let us know how she gets on :2thumb: 

All the best.


----------



## Dixie19 (Oct 5, 2009)

A credit to the hobby :notworthy: you have done a great job. She was very lucky to end up in your hands. Well done : victory:


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Dixie19 said:


> A credit to the hobby :notworthy: you have done a great job. She was very lucky to end up in your hands. Well done : victory:


:blush: no like i said before its something im sure alot of members on here would do!! but thank you mate!!

oh and just to let everyone know she has just gone mental :lol2: and actually 
decided food is a good thing, she has just stuffed down 3 large crix and a 
large locust :no1: and she did a big poo when i bathed her :lol2: her chest 
infection doesnt seem to be improving leaps and bounds but she seems happy 
in herself as each day goes by, but im pretty sure she dislikes me, she hates 
her meds and always knows when im going to give her it, cause she runs 
away :lol2: but the fact she runs away means she has some fight left in her!! 
lets hope in a months time she has no chest infection and is a big fat blimp of 
a beardy!! 

thanks everyone!!


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

RaW Exotics said:


> I think you need to take a look at yourself, you come across as a very agressive person.
> 
> You also insult people readily regarding their spelling and grammar, maybe you need to re-read your own posts :whistling2:
> 
> Create your own thread regarding your "Issues" as this thread has gone way off track right now :2thumb:


thanks!! i really agree with you!! its getting a tad ridiculous now!!


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Nicky_KM said:


> It will be the wrong result for me? And how exactly do you work that one out?
> 
> Just be quiet, stop swearing, you've had your 50p worth. You don't frighten me with your threats as if anyone gets in trouble here it will be you for your rude and inconsiderate language.
> You didn't know I was talking about you, although you seem to have worked it out as no one else on here is causing as much drama as you, so what does that tell you?
> ...


thanks again : victory:


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Back onto the real reason this thread is here....

Im so glad Miracle has eaten more today, thats a very good sign.

Its also nice to hear she has the strength and energy to run away from you haha.

If you have the time you should upload another photo of her so we can all see how she is doing. Would be lovely to see another picture of her, hopefully not looking as ill as she did (altho im sure there wont be much difference in such a short amount of time!)


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Tiger Lily said:


> Back onto the real reason this threat is here....
> 
> Im so glad Miracle has eaten more today, thats a very good sign.
> 
> ...


i shall upload a pic in a few days, cause shes not much different, but hopefully when i do upload one there be a big difference!! on the plus side miracle made me get premium membership on rfuk :whistling2: bad miracle :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Kingkillclone said:


> i shall upload a pic in a few days, cause shes not much different, but hopefully when i do upload one there be a big difference!! on the plus side miracle made me get premium membership on rfuk :whistling2: bad miracle :lol2:


:lol2:
mybe 1 day i shall make tht commitment

this thread has went in all sorts of directions aint it:gasp:


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :lol2:
> mybe 1 day i shall make tht commitment
> 
> this thread has went in all sorts of directions aint it:gasp:


:lol2: yes it has, its only £5 for 6 months, and you look more important haha, bk to the thread though, i think most peoples hearts are in the right place and its gd to have some comic relief in an otherwise horrible story!!


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

It will still be nice to see her again!

Premium membership? I did not know this existed :gasp:

Oh and ive already reported he/she/heshe so dont bother.


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Tiger Lily said:


> It will still be nice to see her again!
> 
> Premium membership? I did not know this existed :gasp:
> 
> Oh and ive already reported he/she/heshe so dont bother.


Right ok, as requested here is a photo i just took now!! remember its only been 4 days since shes been in my care so dont expect anything amazing!!


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

She's looking alot better. She has plumped out a bit.

Lovely colouring on her face.


----------



## GodLikeDemon (Dec 4, 2006)

Glad to see she's doing a bit better already, a good sign I think. You're right, give it a few more weeks or so and you should start to see a marked improvement. Nice to know she's on the path though. 

Nice to see someone making some major effort to care for the animal and put it first given the circumstances. 

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking healthier already! Looks like she's fattened out a little bit, onwards and upwards from here :2thumb:

Congrats to you for saving her, she's a lucky girl :no1:


----------



## dmiles310 (May 1, 2009)

shes looking better. keep up the good work : victory:


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Nicky_KM said:


> Looking healthier already! Looks like she's fattened out a little bit, onwards and upwards from here :2thumb:
> 
> Congrats to you for saving her, she's a lucky girl :no1:


hey thanks everyone, im not out of the water yet, she still has a fair wack to go back to full health!! but yer deffo on the right path!! as always i shall update you all!!!

Thanks again :no1:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Yay! Glad she's started eating again! :cheers:


----------



## Beardie1985 (May 12, 2010)

I have only just noticed this post, I found it very upsetting when i first read it, but seeing the first pics and now the recent pic, you can notice a difference, she seems like she is coming on strong. and I hope she is going to pull through

i have to say i am in  with this cute little thing, i really hope she pulls through




simooshy said:


> Yay! Glad she's started eating again! :cheers:


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Beardie1985 said:


> I have only just noticed this post, I found it very upsetting when i first read it, but seeing the first pics and now the recent pic, you can notice a difference, she seems like she is coming on strong. and I hope she is going to pull through
> 
> i have to say i am in  with this cute little thing, i really hope she pulls through


hey thanks, yer she is a really pretty dragon, her appetite is slowly returning but she refuses to be hand fed and only eats if cricket or locust accidently gets to close lol!! but its here chest infection im most worried about, i just hope the anti biotics do the trick!!


----------



## Beardie1985 (May 12, 2010)

with tlc and vet treatment (the anti biotics) it will work

when i was with my ex we had 3 babies who were lazy and would not eat unless the insect came to them but we persaviered with hand feeding and it paid off, 

practice makes perfect as they say, so heres hoping


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*beardie1985*

for everyone beardie1985 is beardie_2 and here is a copy of the pm to prove it


hi, it is jo, i used to be beardie_2 but the mods blocked me

i have a slight problem. 

i'm really sorry to do this to you, i did want the little beauties really and still do, 

but i didnt get as much from work as i expected to get this month, and there for cant afford to pay you the rest of what i owe you. 

would it be at all possible for me to get the deposit back, as i am in some finacial difficulties this month. 

Once again, i am really very sorry to do this to you, i hate being messed about thats why i dont ususally do this, usually once i commit to something i do it:sad:


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

truncheon1973 said:


> for everyone beardie1985 is beardie_2 and here is a copy of the pm to prove it
> 
> 
> hi, it is jo, i used to be beardie_2 but the mods blocked me
> ...


well they didnt do a very good job of blocking her!! well if it is, she is being nice this time lol!!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I did think as much but to be honest there's not really any need to out them on this thread, as long as they continue to conduct themselves in a civil manner. : victory:


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*banned*

but is it not against the rules 2 have another account when they are banned?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

truncheon1973 said:


> but is it not against the rules 2 have another account when they are banned?


Possibly yes... if so then report it to a mod  I wouldn't know honestly, sorry.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Well done on taking on the care of this girlie (i love her name)!


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Well done on taking on the care of this girlie (i love her name)!


hey thanks!! :2thumb: lets just hope she gets better!!


----------



## mr.paul.c (May 4, 2010)

I'm sure I'm not the only one that thinks situations like this really are heartbreaking.

I'm glad to see that she's improving, I really do hope she makes a speedy recovery and doesn't suffer any long term problems as a result of this. keep up the good work! :2thumb:


----------



## Beardie1985 (May 12, 2010)

the only reason i was blocked is because i was being a bit unreasonable i can see that now, as u are aware truncheon i have a lot going on at the moment, 

for everyone who i was nasty to i'm so very sorry,

my mum died recently and im not in the best frame of mind at the moment, the least little thing stresses me out, you see she wasnt only my mum she was my best friend

NO before anyone thinks it i am not going for the sympathy vote, i am mearly trying to explain my actions. 

I MEAN WHAT I SAY I TRULY AM VERY VERY SORRY TO HAVE CAUSED EVERYONE UPSET. 

truncheon there was no need to out me like that just because i said i could not have the beardies i had paid a deposit for due to cash flow



truncheon1973 said:


> but is it not against the rules 2 have another account when they are banned?


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Beardie1985 said:


> the only reason i was blocked is because i was being a bit unreasonable i can see that now, as u are aware truncheon i have a lot going on at the moment,
> 
> for everyone who i was nasty to i'm so very sorry,
> 
> ...


Not to sound like an ice queen but regardless of personal circumstances, you do not have the right to threaten and insult other members of this forum, no matter what you may be going through at home. Im sure i speak on behalf of everyone that we are sorry to hear you lost your mum, its never easy to deal with and we hope things get better for you.

Im sure aslong as you continue to conduct yourself in a reasonable, respectable mannor and resolve any outstanding issues/finance with other members then there will be no more problems. However take this a a sign/warning that if you do behave like that again the mods will not only block your username but they will block your IP which will prohibit you from logging on from your computer, regardless of the username.


----------



## Beardie1985 (May 12, 2010)

I do understand, and i know that personal circumstances are not an excuse, but please allow me to explain

for 14 and a half years it was just me and my mum, so now even though i have had my step dad for the last 10 years, 

i am not coping with the loss of my best friend. Maybe if she had been ill then i would be coping better

All i feel is anger and i want to let it out sometimes, you see i dont really have anyone i can turn to where i live most of MY family from my mums side all live down south, 

so it is really very hard for me, i am bottling things up which is why i end up the way i did

ANYWAY i have ended up going off topic here SORRY!!!!

I just once again want to say how sorry i am and hope u can all forgive me

and i really do hope the little one pulls through



Tiger Lily said:


> Not to sound like an ice queen but regardless of personal circumstances, you do not have the right to threaten and insult other members of this forum, no matter what you may be going through at home. Im sure i speak on behalf of everyone that we are sorry to hear you lost your mum, its never easy to deal with and we hope things get better for you.
> 
> Im sure aslong as you continue to conduct yourself in a reasonable, respectable mannor and resolve any outstanding issues/finance with other members then there will be no more problems. However take this a a sign/warning that if you do behave like that again the mods will not only block your username but they will block your IP which will prohibit you from logging on from your computer, regardless of the username.


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

*Update*

right people, time for an update!! things are not going great, she has stopped eating again, she refused to eat anything yesterday, and the past 2 days there has been blood in her stool's, now i have researched into this and found it may be nothing to worry about, there is less than 10% of blood in the poo and it is also fresh blood, so it is probably her straining to hard as there is not to really poo out, it cant be worms she has no appetite and eats nothing!! she looks more feeble everyday and she wheezes alot when she breathes now, i dont know if this is progress or not, as it could be the mucus being loosened by the baytril!! 

her beard is also constantly black aswell and i think its cause she is in pain, i am really trying my best with her and bring her out for a cuddle a few times a day for comfort, and always try feeding her!! i really need her to eat something, and put multivits and calc in it, maybe make a waxworm and locust smoothy and put the vits in that and force feed her it?? has anyone had to do that or know of anyone doing that?? if she doesn't get some nourishment and fat in her soon she will get so week and wont pull through!!

anyway thats all i have for you guys, just a shame its nothing positive, but ill keep trying with her, i mean i know shes in pain, but i refuse to just take her bk to the vets to get put down in a room shes not used to surrounded by strange people!! if there is a tiny chance she will live i wanna take it!! am i being cruel?? i dunno, i just want her to make it and be happy!! 

thanks Pete


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Again thinking of you hun.

Loss of appetite - are you sure is can't be worms? 

I am not saying that is all that is going on just not to assume it isn't that.

I luckily have not had to force feed yet and have a breeder experienced in doing it 5 minutes up the road if i needed to so can't help there sorry.


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Again thinking of you hun.
> 
> Loss of appetite - are you sure is can't be worms?
> 
> ...


no the blood in her stool is not that bad like a said its less than 10% of it and its also not in the white bit and its also fresh!! but if it gets worse ill look into it, but i dont have many more options i mean if i take her bk to my vets there put her down, so im hopin the antibiotics will kick in and in a week or so shell get here appetite back, do you know how the other breeder does it?? she could really do with some food!!

thanks


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I know its not advised to do it unless you have been shown by a vet.

I know first stage is offering food with twezers as you have been doing, blending a mixture and dabbing on her nose to try and get her to lick it off, opening her mouth and putting mixture into her mouth, the last option is the tube into the tummy with a syringe on the end to put food straight down - like i said dont try that unless a vet shows you as you could cause damage.

I wouldn't do it myself and would be nervous even if my vet showed me, as i said i know a breeder with experience who would help me if i needed to do it and still didn't feel comfortable doing it after a vet showed me - are there any breeders in your area?


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> I know its not advised to do it unless you have been shown by a vet.
> 
> I know first stage is offering food with twezers as you have been doing, blending a mixture and dabbing on her nose to try and get her to lick it off, opening her mouth and putting mixture into her mouth, the last option is the tube into the tummy with a syringe on the end to put food straight down - like i said dont try that unless a vet shows you as you could cause damage.
> 
> I wouldn't do it myself and would be nervous even if my vet showed me, as i said i know a breeder with experience who would help me if i needed to do it and still didn't feel comfortable doing it after a vet showed me - are there any breeders in your area?


me lol, no none with that much experiance at all, ill see how it goes, if she doesnt eat in the next day or so ill seek further help!! but thanks for the info!!


----------



## Simone1989 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear this...I would smoothie some wax worms and use a syringe to put it around the beardies mouth and see if she has a lick...I don't know about force feeding as she could choke...Post another thread as 'Sick beardie-How to forcefeed' as more people will reply to a newer one rather than read through this one...hope that helps you in any way...my fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## Simone1989 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey...Has she eaten anything at all???


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Simone1989 said:


> Hey...Has she eaten anything at all???


hey, im afraid not, she seems constantly exhausted and always has a black beard, she seems to be in a lot of pain, she has finished her run of anti biotics, and her breathing hasnt improved much, i fed her some mushed up locusts and worms (with vits and calc) the other day by syringe which she seemed to like, but wont eat anything solid or on her own, she really looks like shes given up, she lays in one place with her eyes closed all day!! im going to feed her some more food by syringe!! but tbh i dont no whether its gettin to the point where i just cnt do anything or save her!! im going to wait to the end of next week and try my hardest to get eating again!! but then im going to have to think about putting her to sleep, cause its awful watching her in pain like this, i just feel im fighting a losing battle!!


----------



## Simone1989 (Jan 14, 2009)

Just keep going with the syringe feeding hun it's all you can do...I know its horrible seeing her soo weak...I really do hope she pulls through...maybe if you keep up with the syringe feeding she'll gain some energy...My fingers are crossed sooo tightly for you xxx


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

Oh dear, I really do hope she picks up...poor baby :flrt: You have given her your all and I'm sure that she will know that. 

Please do keep us posted.

Sending you hope and strength :grouphug:

Jingle Bells xxx


----------



## Garrow3 (Feb 7, 2010)

I am actually in tears about this poor girl, I really hope she makes it, but if she doesn't I'm glad she had someone who cared for her and tried to save her. 
Really hope her condition improves! 
All my love to both of you! xxx


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

How is she doing?

Jingle Bells.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Try calling Mark/Woodrott the F&I rep hun, i spoke with him last night and got some great advice on something else to try with regards to force feeding the poorly beardie i have here that may also help you. :2thumb:


----------



## MMWC (May 14, 2010)

Hi, This is a really sad thread. I really hope she pulls through. Keep up the good job you have been doing so far.


----------



## nomnom14 (May 15, 2010)

Aww, i hope she gets better


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Try calling Mark/Woodrott the F&I rep hun, i spoke with him last night and got some great advice on something else to try with regards to force feeding the poorly beardie i have here that may also help you. :2thumb:


hey what did he tell you pm me if you can!! and to give you an update still not eating, but her beard is not going as black and she is not pooing blood anymore!! she just needs her appetite back and fast!! any more advice on this would be great!! she wont hand feed nor will she chase!! so im going to puree up some more locusts and worms and feed here with the syringe again!! 

fingers crossed everyone!! :whip:


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Krista said:


> Hi
> 
> How is she doing?
> 
> Jingle Bells.


second update :lol2: right i was about to go blend up some wormies, so i throw a couple in with the girls and out of the blue miracle started eatin the wax worms, she went mental and ate 15 then devoured a massive adult locust!! so im hoping this means were back on track!! i am just hopin this keeps up and tommoro she will eat more, but yer good news peoples :2thumb::2thumb::no1:


----------



## nicolacraig (Sep 3, 2009)

Kingkillclone said:


> second update :lol2: right i was about to go blend up some wormies, so i throw a couple in with the girls and out of the blue miracle started eatin the wax worms, she went mental and ate 15 then devoured a massive adult locust!! so im hoping this means were back on track!! i am just hopin this keeps up and tommoro she will eat more, but yer good news peoples :2thumb::2thumb::no1:


Great news keep up the good work:2thumb:


----------



## auntiesocial84 (Oct 7, 2009)

aww im made up for u and miracle. well done an keep up the good work!!!! she is so lucky to have u :no1:


----------



## mazameil (May 5, 2010)

Hi, I hope by now that your poor girl is getting better. I was sold a Royal once, who had been living in a dripping wet viv, but with the vet's help we pulled her round. Its criminal the way some poeple operate -- thank goodness she's with you now -- a "lucky reptile"!! :halo: Good luck, rooting for you.


----------



## lilxlushxcherry (Jan 17, 2010)

shes beautiful, hope she carrys on getting better :razz:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

o my f:censor:ing god. that is dreadfull. one of the worse cases of malnutrition i have seen inj a bearded dragon. to think that a private seller sold you that is bad enough but a shop:gasp: they should be shut down and never be allowed to keep any pet ever again:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

Kingkillclone said:


> second update :lol2: right i was about to go blend up some wormies, so i throw a couple in with the girls and out of the blue miracle started eatin the wax worms, she went mental and ate 15 then devoured a massive adult locust!! so im hoping this means were back on track!! i am just hopin this keeps up and tommoro she will eat more, but yer good news peoples :2thumb::2thumb::no1:


fair play m8 well made up for you and your girl..:2thumb: great to here that


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Poor little girl 
Im glad she has started taking some food, I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## nessa (Mar 30, 2010)

my toughts are with you and your little Miracle. I hope she pulls through this, keep up the good work :2thumb: xx


----------



## MMWC (May 14, 2010)

That is GREAT news!! Hope miracle keeps it up. :2thumb: Good job!!


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

Wow that is such good news to read. I hope that this gives her the strength to keep up the munching, and you, the boost that you have done such a great job.

Hugs all round :2thumb:


----------



## geks (May 18, 2010)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

MY GOD THATS SHOCKING ID SHOOT THE B:censor: NO NEED FOR IT THESE BEAUTIFUL CREATURES DESERVE RESPECT AND BEST OF CARE THAY DIDNT ASK TO BE IN CAPTIVITY GOOD LUCK AND HOPE SHE IS OK SOON X


----------



## GodLikeDemon (Dec 4, 2006)

Great news dude,hope she keeps up the appetite


----------



## Garrow3 (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome news!! This has really made my day!!! 
The world needs more people like you!!!!


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Garrow3 said:


> Awesome news!! This has really made my day!!!
> The world needs more people like you!!!!


haha thanks, its nothing that you lot wouldnt do!! im just helping a sik beardie. but thanks for all the support guys, youve all been great!! she is getting better, she eats something everday shell have 2 locusts and a few wax worms and compared to her eating nothing, its good progress!! still not there but heres hoping :2thumb:


----------



## nicolacraig (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey how is little Miracle today?


----------



## Simone1989 (Jan 14, 2009)

Really glad to hear this...told you not to give up! XD xx


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

nicolacraig said:


> Hey how is little Miracle today?


Hi everyone, she is eating lots now, she has had lots to eat today!! if she keeps it up shell be fat in no time, here breathing is still dodgy but i dont want to give her more meds till she gets fat!! she wont eat on antibiotics, but yer gd news!!


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

*Great News* :2thumb::no1:​
Jingle Bells.


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Brilliant news, you may be modest and say you're just doing what anyone would do but credit where it's due! You've done a great job and here's hoping in a few months time she's a nice fat Beardie, which she no doubt will be! 

Good job :2thumb: :no1:


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

Just read your post! Thats awful owning a pet shop and not even having the heart to look after them! They need shut down (or shot down lol)
So glad she's getting better!  Well done!
How u getting on with Schizo?? has he calmed down?


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

annie.davis said:


> Just read your post! Thats awful owning a pet shop and not even having the heart to look after them! They need shut down (or shot down lol)
> So glad she's getting better!  Well done!
> How u getting on with Schizo?? has he calmed down?


hey no he is still mental, i have tried everything, leaving him alone for a few weeks, doing it slowly, that dint work, handling him ect, but no hes a nutter, but i try lol


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

that is bad but apart from the obvious weight issues just fatten her up dosent look like there was any lasting damge caused thankfully, good luck


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

Wicked news so glad to hear it


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

Kingkillclone said:


> hey no he is still mental, i have tried everything, leaving him alone for a few weeks, doing it slowly, that dint work, handling him ect, but no hes a nutter, but i try lol


Ahh no :-( Do you have him in a room by himself or is he in a loud room? coz he might not feel comfortable or safe in his surroundings.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

ive only just spotted this thread, and well i read the first couple of pages and was expecting to get to the end and it be bad news. 

but i was so glad too see that your little miracle is going strong now, whats the latest, is she still eating well and getting chubby lol:2thumb:


----------



## oitzcobrao (May 8, 2010)

*green iguana*








hi guys, im sickened by the whole bearded thing cant belive people do that, if i run a pet shop i would have all the stuff that the need n sell a healthy n happy reptile. my green iguana is a nutter at times hes 9 month old, (he or she cant tell yet) he hates bath times he runs round the room like a nutter but other then that he lets you handle him and pet him lol


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

oitzcobrao said:


> imagehi guys, im sickened by the whole bearded thing cant belive people do that, if i run a pet shop i would have all the stuff that the need n sell a healthy n happy reptile. my green iguana is a nutter at times hes 9 month old, (he or she cant tell yet) he hates bath times he runs round the room like a nutter but other then that he lets you handle him and pet him lol


haha ahh bless, mine hates having a bath 2, he'll only go in if I put my arm in for him to hold onto and I pour the water over his head lol


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Kingkillclone said:


> hey no he is still mental, i have tried everything, leaving him alone for a few weeks, doing it slowly, that dint work, handling him ect, but no hes a nutter, but i try lol


you've not had him very long, it takes a long time for an iggy to calm...

Glad your beardies doing well though i've been following the thread.


----------



## oitzcobrao (May 8, 2010)

annie.davis said:


> haha ahh bless, mine hates having a bath 2, he'll only go in if I put my arm in for him to hold onto and I pour the water over his head lol


 ive had it since he was bout 2 month old s/he is 1 in july. its flew in like he doesnt look any bigger since i got him but people tell me he is getting bigger lol i love iggys so does the missis. :2thumb:


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

oitzcobrao said:


> ive had it since he was bout 2 month old s/he is 1 in july. its flew in like he doesnt look any bigger since i got him but people tell me he is getting bigger lol i love iggys so does the missis. :2thumb:


Ahh bless, well I got mine when he was 9Month old and he's now 1yr 1/2 and he has doubled in size if not more! (Dont know if its coz I spoil him 2 much and overfeed him lol) So yours will definitly be growing!. I love iggy's 2


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

there should be a name and shame section on here. i mean we are on here for one of two reasons... wanting to learn how to keep our herps as happy as possible or wanting to help others do the same. this shop obviously doesnt feel the same at all


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> ive only just spotted this thread, and well i read the first couple of pages and was expecting to get to the end and it be bad news.
> 
> but i was so glad too see that your little miracle is going strong now, whats the latest, is she still eating well and getting chubby lol:2thumb:


hey thanks for you interest, yer she is loads better now, full of beans, i was starting to give up hope but then that day she eat like a obese women in an all you can eat buffet :lol2: she eats loads but her breathing is still strange, so im going to fatten here up till she doubles in weight then if her breathing doesnt get better take her to the vets again!!


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

oitzcobrao said:


> imagehi guys, im sickened by the whole bearded thing cant belive people do that, if i run a pet shop i would have all the stuff that the need n sell a healthy n happy reptile. my green iguana is a nutter at times hes 9 month old, (he or she cant tell yet) he hates bath times he runs round the room like a nutter but other then that he lets you handle him and pet him lol


hey your iggy is awesome. there amazing reptiles!! i just wished mine loved me more, he hates everyone!! but loves to watch and observe!! maybe one day hell get tame as a dog, with effort!! i want him to be big now though!! should of adopted a big adult one i think!! but i love schizo hes awesome!!


----------



## oitzcobrao (May 8, 2010)

Kingkillclone said:


> hey your iggy is awesome. there amazing reptiles!! i just wished mine loved me more, he hates everyone!! but loves to watch and observe!! maybe one day hell get tame as a dog, with effort!! i want him to be big now though!! should of adopted a big adult one i think!! but i love schizo hes awesome!!


 im sure ur igg will come to trust you and let you handle him, i cant wait for my igg to be bigger aswell as cute as he is at the moment. it takes time with iggs but its well worth the time once there tame lol:no1:


----------



## oitzcobrao (May 8, 2010)

annie.davis said:


> Ahh bless, well I got mine when he was 9Month old and he's now 1yr 1/2 and he has doubled in size if not more! (Dont know if its coz I spoil him 2 much and overfeed him lol) So yours will definitly be growing!. I love iggy's 2


he must be a well looked after iggy if hes been spoiled :lol2: i use mega ray uv/heat lamp (dunno if u have heard of them) there absolutly brilliant


----------



## x-Al-x (May 24, 2010)

hey just nticed this post, its sick when people do this to animals!! its wrong, what did the poor animal do like?
makes my blood boil!!!!

my local pet shop are quite good tho.. but alot of their beardies are missing toes and bits of their tales which is sad 

anyway they told us if they wouldnt eat to syringe feed them using a pure fruit based baby food...

havent tried nit as i havent needed to

has anyone else heard of this and do you think it would be safe?

glad too see she pulled through.

be proud of yourself and her.

she is truly beautiful x


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

oitzcobrao said:


> he must be a well looked after iggy if hes been spoiled :lol2: i use mega ray uv/heat lamp (dunno if u have heard of them) there absolutly brilliant


I'd like to think he's well looked after, I take him for regular check ups at the vet and pet shop where I got him from and they both say he looked very bright and healthy so thats good :2thumb:
They both said he has a bit of a fat belly though lol but coz he's very alert and active its fine, so he's not turning into a fat lazy iggy 
Yeah ive got a Megaray for him 2, there great!


----------



## oitzcobrao (May 8, 2010)

annie.davis said:


> I'd like to think he's well looked after, I take him for regular check ups at the vet and pet shop where I got him from and they both say he looked very bright and healthy so thats good :2thumb:
> They both said he has a bit of a fat belly though lol but coz he's very alert and active its fine, so he's not turning into a fat lazy iggy
> Yeah ive got a Megaray for him 2, there great!


awww bless him, yeh they are great bulbs i think there the best on the market by far. i love the way iggys settle down for bed its well cute:lol2: where i live there aint a reptile vets for 30 miles and i dont drive at the moment but i manage to get him to the vets every other month for check ups and that, i cut his nails when i can (when he will let me) :rotfl:


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

oitzcobrao said:


> awww bless him, yeh they are great bulbs i think there the best on the market by far. i love the way iggys settle down for bed its well cute:lol2: where i live there aint a reptile vets for 30 miles and i dont drive at the moment but i manage to get him to the vets every other month for check ups and that, i cut his nails when i can (when he will let me) :rotfl:


They are by far the best on the market! I got an exo terra solar glo and it blew after 2month!
wow you must be right on the outskirts!
haha I know ive just put some pics in my album of Drako asleep, one of them I've no idea how he can be comfy but he always falls asleep in funny places :lol2:
I find it very hard to cut his nails coz he just gets bored and runs away lol.


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

*She is all better now!!*

hey everybody, thought i would do my final update, after 2 months of worry and vet visits miracle is finally better. she has a healthy appetite and is the most loving cuddly dragon i own!! thank you for all your kind words and support through it all, i am glad the end result is a good one!! here is a picture of her now!!

Thank you all 

Peter


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Kingkillclone said:


> hey everybody, thought i would do my final update, after 2 months of worry and vet visits miracle is finally better. she has a healthy appetite and is the most loving cuddly dragon i own!! thank you for all your kind words and support through it all, i am glad the end result is a good one!! here is a picture of her now!!
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> ...


 
thats awesome news mate, really pleased for you and little miracle. :2thumb:


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> thats awesome news mate, really pleased for you and little miracle. :2thumb:


thanks mate, me too :2thumb:: victory:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

That's lovely! She certainly has come on in leaps and bounds! She really was a little Miracle 

Have you kept in touch with the shop? Have their conditions improved do you know? I'm popping down there on Friday to take a look for myself, see how they've sorted out their management bizz.


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

Kingkillclone said:


> hey everybody, thought i would do my final update, after 2 months of worry and vet visits miracle is finally better. she has a healthy appetite and is the most loving cuddly dragon i own!! thank you for all your kind words and support through it all, i am glad the end result is a good one!! here is a picture of her now!!
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> ...


 aaaahhhhhhhh wow, she looks wicked now. she looks just like my male. excellent job. soooooo glad she pulled through :2thumb:


----------



## perrythe1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Congrats mate, really nice thing you did for that dragon. Looks lovely and healthy compared to that other pic, ahh love happy endings :flrt:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks super and healthy......job done, well!:no1::no1::no1:

Dave.


----------



## Kingkillclone (Feb 25, 2010)

mandi1234 said:


> aaaahhhhhhhh wow, she looks wicked now. she looks just like my male. excellent job. soooooo glad she pulled through :2thumb:


cheers dude im so happy i managed to save her, thank you all again!! :no1:


----------

